# Weekend Camping Trip



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am planning a weekend surf fishing trip this weekend. Even with he storm in the gulf it looks like the wind through Sunday should be light. I am planning on taking out the Kayak and doing some trout fishing.

I am looking for some good places to possibly camp on the beach. Looking for a place where not too many folks might be. If I have to put in somewhere and then paddle to the camp site that would be fine too. I am completely new to this, and just looking for good spots to camp/fish for a few days.

I live in Houston, and am willing to drive south to about Matagorda area. If anyone else would want to meet up that is totally cool with me.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

North Padre Island has been known to be crowded since the C-19 restrictions have been reduced. Check the high tides for your campsite.

Might consider PINS.

https://www.nps.gov/pais/planyourvisit/camping.htm

Tight lines!


----------



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance. I have seen the acronym PINS on this site on the reg and still do not know what it means. Can you help out a greenhorn?

Is it Padre Island North?


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

Padre island national seashore


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

Check tides, with the storm pushing up and some high tides you might find your tent underwater even up close to the dunes. Lots of people have been getting stuck in / around Bryan beach recently because of just that.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

High tide at Bolivar Peninsula was up to the highway this morning. It will get worse when Cristobal moves closer. Probably not the weekend to beach camp.


----------



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

bigfost said:


> High tide at Bolivar Peninsula was up to the highway this morning. It will get worse when Cristobal moves closer. Probably not the weekend to beach camp.


Well thanks for the info. I thought with the storm stalling down south there might be opportunity to do some beach camping somewhere. I did not know the tides were getting that high.

Guess I need an alternate plan. Wife and kids are gone. Need to find a place to take the kayak for sure.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I had a great kayak trip to East Bay yesterday. Launched at Stingaree, bought a pint of live shrimp and peddled just past the entrance to the bay. Caught 2 to 3 dozen specks (most undersize), drum, sand trout and croakers. It was a great catching trip.


----------



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

bigfost said:


> I had a great kayak trip to East Bay yesterday. Launched at Stingaree, bought a pint of live shrimp and peddled just past the entrance to the bay. Caught 2 to 3 dozen specks (most undersize), drum, sand trout and croakers. It was a great catching trip.


Nice, we go to Bolivar quite a bit with the kids. I typically am surf fishing, but now that I have the yak I want to start fishing in some of the marsh and back waters.


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

We spend a lot of time down at Bolivar, in fact heading down there today with the camper. I think most of the RV resorts have spots dedicated for tent camping. I know the one we stay at does. Just another option.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

livinadream said:


> We spend a lot of time down at Bolivar, in fact heading down there today with the camper. I think most of the RV resorts have spots dedicated for tent camping. I know the one we stay at does. Just another option.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Have you seen availability on the weekends for the tent spots?


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

mblanco2000 said:


> Have you seen availability on the weekends for the tent spots?


Everytime we've been.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

bigfost said:


> High tide at Bolivar Peninsula was up to the highway this morning. It will get worse when Cristobal moves closer. Probably not the weekend to beach camp.


Thanks for the tip on not beach camping. I ended up down at Matagorda. I camped on the bay side on some higher ground. In the morning around 3a there were a ton of people fleeing the beach that were on there.

So thanks for the tip, but where do I go to find how high the actual tide will be, and how do you interpret those numbers?

This is one website that I go to in order to look at tides. I typically just look at when high and low tide are, but I have no idea how to see how large the tide surge will be, and then once you know how high/low the surge will be how would you know if that is out of the norm?

Thanks guys.


----------

